#  > انجمن تلفن همراه و تبلت >  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی انواع تبلت و گوشی های موبایل >  > مباحث تعمیراتی لنوو | Lenovo >  >  شماتیک و راهنمای تعمیر تبلت Lenovo A3000

## farah676

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*11hajagha*,*1212ali*,*13573x*,*1985ha*,*24260*,*333yakooza*,*3r4n*,*@RMIN*,*a k*,*Abbas10000*,*abolfazl1882*,*acs ii*,*aftab*,*ahmadesgh*,*ahnor*,*aizal*,*ajabovo*,*Akaf.sadegh*,*ak_47*,*alaedin123*,*alaghamandan*,*Aleven98*,*alfa12*,*ALI KORG*,*ali-tanha*,*ali.hosseini*,*aligh232*,*alireza1101*,*alirr*,*alivarasteh*,*ali_sha*,*am1*,*AMD*,*amir sh*,*amir765*,*aram21*,*arash&l*,*arash59754*,*arash_hot*,*arc987*,*ardalanes*,*ardalan_90*,*AREF1369*,*ariana_hadi*,*arm103*,*armandis*,*arstan*,*aryanet*,*arzipro*,*asadkasra61*,*asbani.ab*,*asd@123*,*ashkan11*,*azad7254*,*a_forooz*,*basiri.think*,*behnam .m*,*behrooz40328*,*behrozseifi*,*boby2delboro*,*boostan*,*clasic*,*cn fadak*,*cvxcvx*,*daood22*,*dd33*,*delta0*,*dma1358*,*drhardware13*,*dtdm*,*ebiolom*,*ebi_ch*,*ebra.ah*,*edison_6969*,*ehm*,*ehsanarn*,*ehsanh2020*,*ehsan_system*,*electron.co*,*fafarr*,*farhadj*,*farhad_1232*,*Farid.*,*Farid.fa*,*farshadbahar*,*farzad.*,*farzintbrz*,*fishman66*,*fkh52000*,*free.byte*,*fzi*,*h.esakndari*,*hadioly*,*hamed1743*,*hamed720*,*hamedfatehi*,*hamedssg*,*hami5673*,*hamid30*,*hamidaghaiy*,*hamidmoghavv*,*hamidumz*,*hamiiid62*,*hasan60*,*hasn2*,*hatef1347*,*hewal*,*hodast*,*hojjath*,*hosein243*,*hossein.f*,*hossein1354*,*hossenmmh*,*hrc724*,*hthththt*,*iman12504*,*iman_sh*,*iran.repare*,*j.rostam*,*jaber63*,*jahangir.stm*,*jasem61*,*javad1251151*,*jvcmah*,*kasra2010*,*kav3h*,*khalegh6*,*khalijfars*,*khelane*,*khosravi314*,*khp1990*,*kokoia*,*komil1362*,*lebono*,*lenovo1499*,*m.sabbagh*,*m34m*,*ma1362*,*Ma20098*,*mahalimo*,*mahansaba*,*mahdiehaf*,*Mahmood2018*,*mahmood_63*,*mahmoudi1366*,*mahyar8520*,*majid0560*,*majid34*,*makhtum*,*makusystem*,*mamani11*,*manan-hanan*,*manuchehr.k*,*masihpoor*,*masoud.xmail*,*masoud2500*,*mba061*,*meghdad4040*,*mehbod.rayan*,*mehdi keivan*,*mehdi_f*,*mehdi_m*,*mehdyz*,*mehr.jimi*,*mehraban_ard*,*mehran404*,*mehranmafic*,*memol .nasim*,*metalmgm*,*meysam.mhb*,*meysamshiri*,*mina110*,*miremad*,*mjbmjb81*,*MKZPARS*,*Mohahammadsa*,*mohamadnia_r*,*mohammad3250*,*Mohammad73sh*,*MOHAMMADDG*,*mohsenn*,*Mosi82*,*moslem490*,*mostafa3600*,*mostafa_361*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr266*,*mrezaabb*,*msbb*,*mshpsh*,*msno*,*muhsin*,*mvm49*,*mzh*,*m_lotfian*,*m_nazemi2008*,*Nafas9564*,*navid.hekmat*,*nekanews*,*Omiddj1120*,*omidsaedi*,*oneno9*,*oooshayan*,*overclock990*,*pardisp*,*parham m*,*parto2000*,*paul david*,*payam.hami*,*payamamini*,*pedi*,*peteco86*,*peyman2615*,*peymanfadaka*,*PoisoN*,*pouryazzz67*,*ppy.fixer*,*proman*,*proxydownloa*,*pser49*,*pub_hamed*,*qelem*,*r3zaayar*,*rahkar*,*rajeb khers*,*ramintel*,*rashel*,*rasoul61*,*raz59*,*Reza-f*,*reza1720*,*rezagh65*,*rezahakak*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*robin1044*,*roohani*,*rprsrek*,*rrrri*,*saeed.r68*,*saeedghasemi*,*saeedgorbani*,*saeedzz21*,*saeid m*,*sajadfath*,*sajjadtk*,*Sako63*,*sam1366*,*samad-ch*,*samari*,*saqqez gsm*,*saroveh*,*sarzade65*,*satsw2*,*sb_karimpour*,*scorpions*,*sd121*,*segol*,*senged*,*server5651*,*serviskar*,*serwal*,*setam*,*SEVEN SEVER*,*shadies*,*shahab12*,*shahram_sat*,*shakiba76*,*sharokni*,*shayan_008*,*sheshdang*,*shm744*,*shmehdi*,*shown*,*sianors*,*sina.rouani*,*sirosanbari*,*siteboard*,*soheil21*,*sokhanman*,*solvent*,*sooragool*,*soroush_s24*,*s_ali_m*,*taher67*,*talashgaran*,*talebzadeh*,*tekno*,*tssino*,*unes/samen*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahiddejlani*,*vahidhedayat*,*vanshooter*,*varneg*,*V_Notebook09*,*Yazm*,*ydy56*,*yones 71*,*yousefi*,*Zaman.gorgan*,*zarihedastat*,*zariph*,*^mi^*,*احمدرضا لطفی*,*اسدترابی*,*ایمن ردیاب*,*حسین دانش*,*حمید روشن 2*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*رایانوین*,*صادق اجلالی*,*علی+*,*غلام کیا*,*محسن1993*,*محمدسهیل*,*محمدی فرد*,*مهدی قدوسی*,*میثم.ف*,*کنکاش رایانه*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*24260*,*aligh232*,*farah676*,*ppy.fixer*,*samad-ch*,*اسدترابی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*

----------


## varneg

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*farah676*,*samad-ch*,*اسدترابی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*

----------


## ehm

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*farah676*,*samad-ch*,*اسدترابی*

----------


## proxydownloa

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*aligh232*,*Nafas9564*

----------


## m_lotfian

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*aligh232*,*Nafas9564*

----------


## pooriyasohra

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aligh232*,*Nafas9564*

----------


## arash_hot

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aligh232*,*Nafas9564*,*omidsaedi*,*ppy.fixer*

----------


## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*Aleven98*,*aligh232*,*hades*,*mamani11*,*Nafas9564*,*ppy.fixer*,*Sako63*

----------


## rrrri

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aligh232*,*fishman66*,*mamani11*,*Nafas9564*,*omidsaedi*

----------


## hades

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aligh232*,*rasoul61*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

